# snake set up pics



## ASH (Feb 15, 2006)

anyone wanna post pics of a hatchling snake setups vivs i need ideas

thank you


----------



## Rick (Feb 15, 2006)

Here are some pics of my small corn snakes setup. 20 gal long.


----------



## ASH (Feb 16, 2006)

wow nice i am getting a small corn and i want to get ideas for setups


----------



## Rick (Feb 16, 2006)

Go to: www.cornsnakes.com


----------

